# gtp x bredli x coastal ???



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 30, 2009)

just found this on the uk forum looks like someone is trying to make carpondro's 








should look like this aparently, i have emailed the breeder and asked for photos of the hatchlings so ill keep yas posted.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 30, 2009)

why?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 30, 2009)

The colour of the last one looks pretty, but the breeding doesn't interest me. The offspring are showing absolutely no characteristic of the GTP. Just looks like a high yellow jungle x. Whats the point. And that is only two snakes, where is the rest of the clutch? Sold off for quick buck as whatever the buyer wants it to be, or killed because they didn't hatch out with high expectations.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 30, 2009)

Yawn


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 30, 2009)

nice carpondro, suprised they arnt on the keepers list as a X breed yet, very attractive snake. if there sold for what they are I am fine, I doubt you could get a carpondro mixed with any other species though...........


----------



## aprice (Oct 30, 2009)

You think keeping them in melamine boxes is nature?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 30, 2009)

they arnt the hatchlings from those snakes in the first pic, i only put them there as an idea of what they are meant to look like. the fella who i got the first pic from said that this photo was taken when they tryed breeding last time and nothing come of it so they are trying again next year.


----------



## krusty (Oct 30, 2009)

i like,i would buy a pair............


----------



## wizz (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice


----------



## jay76 (Oct 30, 2009)

They look nice to me


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 30, 2009)

Interesting.. morphs.. I'm on the fence. Problem is they are cool to have as "pets" or on "display" but once someone has one they will eventually wanna breed it and create there own, then I fear it will start a huge mexican wave & it will be hard to purchase pure lines in years to come..(as in to know if they are infact pure) Some are beautiful, artistic looking, and others very crap.

Diamond x GTP's would look unreal I reckon, but how do you police such a thing..

The great debate continues...


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 30, 2009)

i wonder what we would get if we crossed these two.......


this






with


this


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would be keen on a seeing

roughie x green tree
jungle x green tree
bredli x jungle
roughie x jungle

green trees and jungles are the perfect looking snakes in my opinion, when it comes to looks there up the top followed be diamonds, bredlis and intergrades and roughies. the others are good in there own way though. I am only talking about morelia here, I didnt include womas, I love womas.... wouldnt mind a nice wheatbelt either though  everyone has different opinions.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 30, 2009)

If we can come up with a way to control this and allow people to create some new lines of morph with guidelines it would be nice. After all they are captive animals which would never be released into the wild. 

I think the health & requirements of these pythons would also need to be considered, because naturally they come from completely different environments. Would this effect them being a cross?


----------



## Kersten (Oct 30, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> After all they are captive animals which would never be released into the wild.


That's a pretty pipe dream.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> If we can come up with a way to control this and allow people to create some new lines of morph with guidelines it would be nice. After all they are captive animals which would never be released into the wild.
> 
> I think the health & requirements of these pythons would also need to be considered, because naturally they come from completely different environments. Would this effect them being a cross?


 
aparently the gtp x bredli / coastal made it possible to not have to worry about having a humidity dependantcy like the pure gtp requires.


----------



## aprice (Oct 30, 2009)

Why does everyone worry about hybrids getting out into the wild, yet we live in Sydney and keep coastals and bredli and don't think twice? Make sense much???


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2009)

carpondros look spctacular as hatchies but in most cases the adults look absolutely crap!
jagpondros... they are amazing!


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2009)

Their not my cup of tea.



Jason said:


> carpondros look spctacular as hatchies but in most cases the adults look absolutely crap!
> jagpondros... they are amazing!



Is the last cross pictured a jagpondro?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 30, 2009)

aprice said:


> Why does everyone worry about hybrids getting out into the wild, yet we live in Sydney and keep coastals and bredli and don't think twice? Make sense much???


 

that is a good point also somthing else to think about is that these are no diferent to intergrades really, i know your all proberly going to say "but its not possible to get a python from alice springs (bredli) in sydney where it could possibly mate with a diamond in the wild". but is it really that far fetched... white pointers are meant to only be in cold waters yet they still apear as high up as townsville... go figure... and whats stopping one of us (recreational herper's) from having one of our pythons getting loose and mateing with the local pythons... causing mutations in genetics or is it really?... or are we just calling them two diferent things.... intergrades and hybrids.

thats my rant for the moment


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 30, 2009)

Australis said:


> Their not my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the last cross pictured a jagpondro?


 

nah this is a jag
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wanted-to-buy-44/jaguar-carpet-python-121555


----------



## Kersten (Oct 30, 2009)

aprice said:


> Why does everyone worry about hybrids getting out into the wild, yet we live in Sydney and keep coastals and bredli and don't think twice? Make sense much???



Your inference is correct, it's hypocrisy. But if you're referring to what I said, I wasn't expressing an opinion about whether it's an issue or not. I was simply pointing out that if the only justification for keeping them is that they won't escape into the wild, then it's flawed. Snakes escape all the time. Sometimes through negligence such as poorly built cages, or doors left open. Sometimes through people deliberately releasing them for whatever reason.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 30, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i wonder what we would get if we crossed these two.......
> 
> 
> this
> ...







Remarkably you may find it resembles the endangered Crossum of South East Queensland:


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> nah this is a jag
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wanted-to-buy-44/jaguar-carpet-python-121555



I didn't ask what a jag was.. or what a jagpondro was either.

Although i still clicked on your link.. which is a wanted add.. haha.


----------



## Australis (Oct 31, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> . but is it really that far fetched..



Yes.


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 31, 2009)

"jagpondro"


----------



## Renagade (Oct 31, 2009)

stock footage off the net.... lets see what they really look like.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 31, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Remarkably you may find it resembles the endangered Crossum of South East Queensland:



HAHHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!! 

Nice work! Best hybrid so far!


----------



## Weezer (Oct 31, 2009)

You think that's good; just wait until I introduce him to my gravid albino elephotamus next season


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 31, 2009)

aprice said:


> Why does everyone worry about hybrids getting out into the wild, yet we live in Sydney and keep coastals and bredli and don't think twice? Make sense much???



I see the problem of a hybrid not being in the environment in requires to survive. GTPs are tropical, diamonds are southern where its cold. GTPs require high humidity, diamonds hate humidity. So if offspring of such an animal was released, what conditions does this require to survive? Even your example of jungle/bredli/GTP are the same. Jungle/GTP won't survive in the wild lower than where they occur, and bredli live in the outback where its hot and dry.

We keep our animals under artifical heating, doing our best to give them what they need. Put these animals in your backyard in all natural weather conditions and see how long they last.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 31, 2009)

You know what i can't be bothered


----------



## learner74 (Oct 31, 2009)

messing with nature can be big mistake!


----------



## Weezer (Oct 31, 2009)

Unless of course we are talking a Four @$$ed monkey, in which case it is a massive improvement on the original.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 31, 2009)

what i want to know is how is it possable to sell this animal, on our paperwork we have to put a species, and its not a gtp or a bredli and carpondro isnt a registered species so would you just have to mark it down as a bredli x ?? its a touchy subject and would the EPA even let this to happen???


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 31, 2009)

personally i like the look of both those x's and would probably buy a pair if they were being sold for what they are.... but breeding them myself, im still on the fence about. But can see alot more of these coming out in the future


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

Weezer said:


> You think that's good; just wait until I introduce him to my gravid albino elephotamus next season


 I want one of them offsprings ......


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 31, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> what i want to know is how is it possable to sell this animal, on our paperwork we have to put a species, and its not a gtp or a bredli and carpondro isnt a registered species so would you just have to mark it down as a bredli x ?? its a touchy subject and would the EPA even let this to happen???


 
yeah i dont think they allow it.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes I can see why american and european keepers have a need to hybridise animals, I mean they are spoiled for choice..... what with all the boas, pythons, and colubrids available to them.... and don't forget all the venomous species that are kept, poor buggers need something to stand out from the crowd.....


----------



## bump73 (Oct 31, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> what i want to know is how is it possable to sell this animal, on our paperwork we have to put a species, and its not a gtp or a bredli and carpondro isnt a registered species so would you just have to mark it down as a bredli x ?? its a touchy subject and would the EPA even let this to happen???


 
I know for a fact its illegal to breed hybrids in QLD and VIC, but perfectly legal in NSW there are even hybrid codes on the licencing info. Not sure about the other states though..If you look at QLD's info it's illegal to breed albinos so watch out all you albino owners in QLD 

QLD 92 Restriction on breeding etc. hybrids of protected animals
(1) A person must not—
(a) knowingly breed a hybrid or mutation of a protected
animal; or
(b) abandon a hybrid or mutation of a protected animal in
the wild;
other than under a regulation or exemption under a regulation.
Maximum penalty—165 penalty units.
(2) A person must not release a hybrid or mutation of a protected
animal into the wild other than under a conservation plan for
the protected animal.
Maximum penalty—165 penalty units or 1 year’s

VIC13. Inter-breeding of wildlife
(1) A person must not permit different taxa of wildlife
to inter-breed unless those taxa of wildlife are
known to inter-breed in the wild.
Penalty: 20 penalty units.
(2) A person must not sell or dispose of cross-breeds
of wildlife unless those cross-breeds are known to
occur in the wild.
Penalty: 20 penalty units.
(3) Nothing in this regulation applies to a person who
inter-breeds the taxa of wildlife listed in Parts A
and C of Schedule 6 with other taxa of wildlife
listed in Parts A and C of Schedule 6 and who
sells or disposes of the resultant cross-breeds. 

Ben


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

does anyone know why u cant breed albinos in qld?


----------



## Kris (Oct 31, 2009)

Hybrids are the way of the future.......or so some imports keep telling us, well, mainly just one.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 31, 2009)

That last picture that you posted is gorgeous!!


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Oct 31, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Remarkably you may find it resembles the endangered Crossum of South East Queensland:


OMG i'm so screwed now!!


----------



## naledge (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think it's such a bad thing.

IMO, if you keep an animal in a wooden box, with fake heat, dead food and plastic plants, you really can't say crap on what's "natural" and what's not.

Not saying that it's a bad thing to keep an animal in a wooden box, with fake heat, dead food and plastic plants, as I would do the same. But you can't do one thing and say another, there's nothing natural about the way we keep reptiles as pets.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 31, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> just found this on the uk forum looks like someone is trying to make carpondro's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bredli x gtp = JAGUAR ??? i think not the first generation of crosses look alot messier than the snakes in the photo ,
some clever breeding has gone into the snakes photos you posted.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 31, 2009)

Dabool said:


> bredli x gtp = JAGUAR ??? i think not the first generation of crosses look alot messier than the snakes in the photo ,
> some clever breeding has gone into the snakes photos you posted.


 
Finally someone has said something that makes sense!!!  If you think that by crossing a GTP with a Bredli your going to get a nice looking snake straight up your kidding yourself. It takes a lot of time and effort and a heap of line breeding to achieve a snake like what has been shown here

Lewy


----------



## cris (Oct 31, 2009)

bump73 said:


> I know for a fact its illegal to breed hybrids in QLD and VIC, but perfectly legal in NSW there are even hybrid codes on the licencing info. Not sure about the other states though..If you look at QLD's info it's illegal to breed albinos so watch out all you albino owners in QLD
> 
> QLD 92 Restriction on breeding etc. hybrids of protected animals
> (1) A person must not—
> ...



The confusing thing is that the words hybrid and mutation arnt defined in the legislation. Taking it literally it could mean you cant breed anything but cloning animals. One would assume it means things like albinos and cross breeding differant taxa. but you dont here about much happening to breeders of either. The chances of super fit captive hybrids or albinos out competing wild snakes is slim IMO. Although escaped hybrids have actually caused problems in the US in at least one case.


----------



## Australis (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if you would require an advanced (equivalent in each state etc)
license to keep a carpondro in the same sititution where its required
for a green tree python.


----------

